# First time kidding for Stella and I!



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

As I right this, it is 2:00 a.m. and it is the first day of lil Stella's possible due date. The breeder told me that she should kid from 1/03/13 (today!!!) to 1/10/13 (next friday!) and gosh darn, I am nervous. Why?

Well first: who wouldn't be? And second--- yes, you've guessed it by the title, Stella is a first time momma and I'm a first time witness. lol :help: so I guess Stells and I are in this together! We'll be holding each other's hands and hooves tight.
I have looked up all I could and have all shots set and I'm ready with all the handy dandy tools needed in case things get messy. I wish birth wasn't so... I don't know... risky?  I wish I could hop on my horse Mav and ride into the sunset of knowledge :horse: because frankly, this day has come by so fast. I'll stop with the negativity and look into the positive. HeeellOOO! Babies!

So Stella is my dappled brown and white doe who is the sweetest babe of them all. Who's FABULOUS. LOL! :ROFL:









She is currently isolated inside the barn with plenty of hay and some grain and water. I haven't seen any discharge from her at all, but I have noticed her pooch is swollen and her udder is getting really full, but being a first time momma myself, I am kind of confused. Is it normal in some goats to not see any discharge until the final moments? There has been no plug sighting or anything yet. She has been acting a lot more loving recently, which I know is one of the signs, but that may be because she is missing her friends outside.  Yesterday (the day she was moved inside) she wouldn't lay down whatsoever, but later today she would lay down even with my family walking into the barn. Stella would get up for 10 minutes to get her loving petting, but would soon lay down and get up again 5 minutes later and repeat. I have seen her dig at the ground to move her bedding out of the way to make a nest in the corner of her pen. Sounds like signs right?

She is getting pretty big. I could guess that she is going to have twins :stars:

I am looking at the surveillance camera we have pinned on her in the barn (I thank this invention everyday) and every since I last saw her at around 8 p.m, she hasn't closed her eyes to sleep at all. Stella is just staring into space, and chewing her cud with need switch to her other side every so often. I find this *SOOO* strange.

I feel so bad that the little missy can't even lay on her side. There has been other small things I've noticed, but nothing too radical. There has been heavier breathing, but nothing too serious. I would love for her to kid before monday... with all girls :kidred: , but I know that a lil buck will probably be thrown into the mix. :grin: :roll:

I will be sure to get some pictures in the morn when it's not pitch black and snow storming.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Flstcbob said:


> Is it normal in some goats to not see any discharge until the final moments? There has been no plug sighting or anything yet.


Yes! My doe who kidded yesterday didn't have so much as a speck of discharge until the feet came out! All my others have had at least something. Good thing she decided to start having contractions while I was there or I would have headed home!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how exciting!!! you'll do great!!! just stay calm for Stella, get some yummy treats for her after the fact, and if you can, sit back and enjoy the miracle of birth (lord knows I wish I was able to...mine just popped hers out in the middle of the night.....). have a vet's number on speed dial (JUST in case), and of course you have these lovely people here who are more than willing to help.

happy kidding!!!

btw - my first dog was named Stella. best name for a pet, ever!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm sure you will both do great!


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> how exciting!!! you'll do great!!! just stay calm for Stella, get some yummy treats for her after the fact, and if you can, sit back and enjoy the miracle of birth (lord knows I wish I was able to...mine just popped hers out in the middle of the night.....). have a vet's number on speed dial (JUST in case), and of course you have these lovely people here who are more than willing to help.
> 
> happy kidding!!!
> 
> btw - my first dog was named Stella. best name for a pet, ever!


Haha, thanks! My family just wanted to scream "STEEEEEELLLLLLAAAAAAAA!" from Seinfeld.... We have no vets in this area for goats, but we have some hours away and I have their numbers, but they will be called for an emergency. Luckily, we have a neighbor that has experience with the births of sheep, cows, pigs, dogs, and so on and so fourth!

Do most kid at night or during daylight?

I'm glad that you are all so friendly!



zebradreams07 said:


> Yes! My doe who kidded yesterday didn't have so much as a speck of discharge until the feet came out!


That is such a relief to hear! I have another doe that has had clear discharge, but nothing has happened. Yesterday I thought I saw my little Millie licking Sable's behind, but when I went out to check, her babies didn't drop, no discharge, and she didn't look any different to us other than "get awaaaaay!" (we have had her since August and she still is very shy :-|) At least I will know that if she ever walks up to me and lets me pet her head, something is up and she's going to kid lol. I would put Sable with Stella, but if Stella kids before, then I don't want to stress her out.



NyGoatMom said:


> I'm sure you will both do great!


Thank you! We can only hope! ::


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

Last year was my first time with two does kidding. The first one started at 4pm on March 3rd with three babies. The second doe started kidding at the same time the very next day with only two babies, thank goodness. The first doe had rejected her second baby and we had to bottle feed her. That was probably the best part of it all! I can't wait for the second round this summer! I hope Stella will be alright! She's a beautiful goat!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I bought a pregnant doe last year. it was my first time (and hers) and I was all excited to bear witness to the miracle of birth. well, she had other ideas. had the baby in the wee hours of the morning (i'm guessing around 5am), and I woke up to a mostly dry buckling. still excited, but I kinda wanted to be there!

I think they give birth when they're ready!


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

Ya goats are really unpredictable. I missed the first two births of our first doe by about 5minutes, but she was still in labor, it was so exciting! This year we will have 4does that will hopefully give birth.


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

I agree with lack of discharge, was intently watching the goat with discharge and out of the blue goat with no discharge and lack of other tell tale signs had twins! She was filling her bag and slightly posty, but that was it. Thought she had more time. You just never know!


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

*Pictures!*

Thank you everyone! I will just have to keep my eyes peeled. Finally, Stella has gotten some shut eye and she seems like she can rest easier tonight. I have noticed that her babies have dropped even farther down and it's getting me so excited :stars:. She is going to be such a great mom!

Also, I finally have some pictures!!

Here is baby Stella herself!






















Now I noticed how much thinner she is on the right where the babies are versus her left side (where the rumen is..right?). This makes me believe that the babies are getting father down.









This is obviously her udder and pooch. When are you going to kid Stella?! onder:









And here she is sucking up to Bob (my dad). Flstcbob himself! Even though I, his daughter, do most of the posting myself..:roll: lol she's crying "PET ME!"


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

It looks like she might actually have a kid tucked up by the rumen. Mine do that on occasion.


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

Good luck! Hope all is well!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, good luck!!


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you! hope everything will go smoothly and I will get some colored babies! :greengrin:



zebradreams07 said:


> It looks like she might actually have a kid tucked up by the rumen. Mine do that on occasion.


Is that bad? Sorry I am really new to this and hope this isn't going to cause complications. Do your does show the sign of dropping to be reliable?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I have yet to find anything reliable! Lol. It's not bad as far as I know, I haven't had any complications yet (knock on wood.) The babies just decide to hang out there for some reason.


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok everyone so Stella is digging at the ground and throwing her head around. This may be the starttt!!! She hasn't done that before. And she is even more restless tonight. Come on Stells! Throw me some spots!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

is there any amber streaming goo? get the kidding kit ready...sounds like she may be close!


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

Not yet! :blue: She hasn't shown any discharge throughout her entire pregnancy, so let us hope that'll show up soon! She is restless for sure. I saw her stretching as well. She will probably hold off for a couple more days because she wants to see me beg..


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

Update: Stella was making some noise, so I looked at the baby cam and saw her with her face shoved into the corner of her pen. Then, she started eating. I thought that was weird and then she started opening up her mouth as wide as I have ever seen. Who knew?! I heard that does yawn a lot during pregnancy, labor, and when they have cramps, but it was more like a silent scream. :shock: She did that a couple more times. Then she was up and she was down and again and again. She just won't stop eating her hay.

Has anyone heard of a doe EATING when having pregnancy pains?

_Behold Stella, you know it's time when she won't stop eating._

I feel like she knows that the camera is staring right at her, so she won't stop putting on a show.


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh man, oh man! There is something on her leg. I thought she was peeing, but there is a stringy thing on her. I am going outside to check on her. Could just be a trick with the lighting.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How's it going? Sounds like she is close.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm betting so.....your doe is beautiful! Hope all is going well


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

I hope you have healthy kids! Good luck!


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

Well you guys, I see Stella standing up and it looked like she was peeing, but she was _not_ squatting. Weirdest sight. And then I see something shiny on her leg. I go upstairs to grab my stuff and when I get back down, I see white goo. Mom swears it is hay, but it didn't look like it at all... It doesn't matter anyways because I go outside about 10 minutes later and there wasn't *anything* by her rear. Keep in mind she was now laying down, so maybe it rubbed off? I couldn't find it anywhere.

Hmmph. I know the pains weren't a trick through the camera because her pooch grew and her ligaments were mush buy her tail and nonexistent higher up her spine. The base of her tail looks swollen. By the time I left, her pooch was back to normal size again.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is for sure getting close...I would keep a close eye....


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

I will as much as I can. I just want to be there for it, so I hope it won't happen when we are all sleeping!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

It seems like they mostly kid during the day or early am... She is a gorgeous doe! And you will have beautiful babies really soon.! Look for licking... Lick lick lick...
Good luck , you'll do great!


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

Stella is laying down right now and has been eating hay for the last hour straight. Maybe it's a way to take her mind off of cramps? Ha, gotta think like a goat.



milk and honey said:


> It seems like they mostly kid during the day or early am... She is a gorgeous doe! And you will have beautiful babies really soon.! Look for licking... Lick lick lick...
> Good luck , you'll do great!


That is good to hear! And thank you so much :-D she would love you forever if she could read haha! Speaking of licking, she actually grabbed my glove out at the barn today and started licking my fingers. She doesn't do that normally either.. Excitement!


----------



## royalflushfarm (Nov 11, 2013)

I also know what you are going through as I'm dealing with the same thing! We decided last year 2 breed our own "weathers" (fair goats 4 our children 2 take) so our kids could experience it all! We bred 3 does last yr & only 1 kidded (it was our 1st yr) but I missed her kidding & it was her 2nd or 3rd time, she had twins!! This yr we have 5 does who have confirmed all pregnancies, January 4th was day 150 of our first doe "Devil" she was moved 2 our kidding barn about 2 weeks ago & I 4got 2 mention she is a 1st timer so we have no previous kidding 2 go off of, she has been showing ALL prelabor signs I've red about except all the discharge, she has had some but not like others have said & nothing like our doe from last year! We don't have camera's or anything last night & 2night we have all been taking shifts 2 do hourly checks bc the temperature here in southern Ohio is below freezing so we are afraid of the baby(s) not getting totally dry & getting frostbite so we are trying very hard 2 prevent her birthing without anyone there! Last night & tonight she is showing signs of kidding at literally any minute, she is now so exhausted from dealing with all these prelabor signs 4 the past 4 days that she is literally out cold when u go 2 check on her! She has dropped, her milk sac is full, she is sunk in, u can feel the baby(s) getting closer 2 the birth canal, but no redness around her vulva or any discharge, her vulva is a pale pink color! Anyways, we are all pretty exhausted ourselves & we have 3 does due January 30th & our last doe (which was our only goat who kidded last yr) due in march! So happy kidding 2 you & I hope your Stella goes faster than our Devil! LoL!


----------



## royalflushfarm (Nov 11, 2013)

btw, I 4got 2 mention that Devil is one of the most loving & affectionate goats you will ever see, she is about a year & a half old & she loves attention LoL


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

Royalflushfarm, Devil sounds exactly like Stella! How sweet  luckily we have a camera to keep an eye on her so I can't even imagine having to walk out to the barn every so often! She is so cute and so fuzzy  My family and I are in Ohio, too. Northeastern to be exact, so I understand how cold it is going to get! I hope everything goes well with Devil and that both her and Stella have babies ASAP. :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

---And I do hope that Devil and her soon-to-be kids are going to be okay!!


----------



## royalflushfarm (Nov 11, 2013)

Flstcbob said:


> Royalflushfarm, Devil sounds exactly like Stella! How sweet  luckily we have a camera to keep an eye on her so I can't even imagine having to walk out to the barn every so often! She is so cute and so fuzzy  My family and I are in Ohio, too. Northeastern to be exact, so I understand how cold it is going to get! I hope everything goes well with Devil and that both her and Stella have babies ASAP. :baby::baby::baby:


Actually we just came back in from checking on her & she was in the trance like state around midnight & was kind of out of it but we were able 2 actually feel above her right back leg as she was laying down & we could feel how close 2 the birth canal they were getting! My 14 yr Ike niece (its her momma goat) & I went & checked on her again about 30 mins ago & this time she was a lot more awake & even seemed a little aggressive which she never is, but she was licking her right back leg a lot & kind of biting at it also, I know some say licking is also a sign of being close & sometimes them resting as calmly as she was around midnight is the calm b4 the storm! We are just so anxious at this point that we feel as if this is never going 2 happen! LoL! Last yr we made kidding pens in the garage attached 2 the house, but it leaves such a mess & u hate moving the babies so we decided 2 keep them at the barn this year! We are suppose 2 be getting snow & some very very cold temps actually starting in a few hrs! Last yr the weather played a huge part in our does labor like a lot of animals but devil is going on her own timeline I guess lol!


----------



## royalflushfarm (Nov 11, 2013)

Flstcbob said:


> ---And I do hope that Devil and her soon-to-be kids are going to be okay!!


& I also wish the very same 4 your sweet Stella! Btw I so love Dapples, we have actually looked into getting 1 bc we just love their markings but dapples are more expensive than the boers, but hopefully I see a dapple in my new future LoL! So you will definitely hafta post pix of the kids! If u don't wanna post publicly the. just private msg me!


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow! Devil must be coming really close to having kids! Did she yet?



royalflushfarm said:


> Last yr the weather played a huge part in our does labor like a lot of animals but devil is going on her own timeline I guess lol!


 In what way did it affect them? Did they have kids sooner or later than normal in the cold weather? I am thinking about letting Stella outside and telling her that she can't come inside until she agrees to give me some babies ASAP hahaha. :wink: just kidding.



royalflushfarm said:


> Btw I so love Dapples, we have actually looked into getting 1 bc we just love their markings but dapples are more expensive than the boers, but hopefully I see a dapple in my new future LoL! So you will definitely hafta post pix of the kids! If u don't wanna post publicly the. just private msg me!


 I will most definitely be posting them, but I will send you some, too  And aren't dapples so unique? My family is getting a new dappled buck this weekend! I know conformation is key so I have been looking *everywhere* for some nice, solid bucks. Totally worth it!


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

Update: Stella had clear watery discharge (not a lot at all) earlier today, and she has never had anything like that before! I expect babiessss really soooon 

..too bad our stupid camera decided to take a crap and not work. Now I can't spy on her!:hammer:


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

*Udder is filling up!*

Stella's udder is getting bigger! You couldn't see it too well in her the other picture, but hey, I found it.









With this paired along with white discharge (first time ever) and a looser hoohah, are we looking at babies soon? No amber discharge yet, but her final due date is this Friday and I can't wait anymore lol!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yup, her udder has definitely grown a lot! and the area at her tailhead is sunken, looks like her ligaments are gone. So I would be checking her every couple hours tonight....I think you'll have babies very soon. Good luck!


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

I've been following this thread for the last couple of days... Stella is beautiful, I can't wait to see her babies!!!  Looks like it's getting super close! Yay!!


----------



## royalflushfarm (Nov 11, 2013)

Devil kidded triplets this evening, 1st was a little girl 5 lbs, 2nd was another girl 7lbs & 3rd was our buckling but not so little, he was 12lbs! Babies & Momma are doing good! Devil did fantastic 4 her 1st time & she is a natural at motherhood!


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

Royalflushfarm that picture of the babies kissing is adorable!!!!! Love it!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how's Stella doing???


----------



## royalflushfarm (Nov 11, 2013)

MrsH85 said:


> Royalflushfarm that picture of the babies kissing is adorable!!!!! Love it!!


I know its adorable! They are cuties!


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

*Twins*

EVERYONE! STELLA HAD TWIN TRADITIONALS!!!!!!! I am not surprised because Ike (the buck) was a traditional! Oh my gosh! They are finally here. My dad came inside shouting about how we have twins! It's on my mom's birthday too! I am going outside right now. I will guys you guys an update soon! I hope they're girls....:gift::grouphug::whatgoat::clap::clap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! Post pics when you can.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

*Pictures!*

Twin boys!! Even though they aren't girls... they are my first so I have to keep one :stars:

The smaller lighter headed one looks like his sire Ike and the large dark brown headed one is unique because I don't believe any grandsire has that color. It's like a mix between Ike and Stella.:lol:

Sire: I don't know what age this was, but trust me, he is a tank in person.









Kids:



































































MrsH85 said:


> I've been following this thread for the last couple of days... Stella is beautiful, I can't wait to see her babies!!!  Looks like it's getting super close! Yay!!


Awww! Thank yooooou :wave:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just love, love,love Stellas colors! For babies, i vote for the darker headed one...so flippin' cute they are!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my they are CUTE!!!! hilarious that they don't look Nubian at all! congrats on those cuties!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> I just love, love,love Stellas colors! For babies, i vote for the darker headed one...so flippin' cute they are!


Awwww! Thanks :grin: I love the dark headed one, too. Sadly, they are 94% so they'll be wethered and for 4H. :mecry::blue::mecry:



nchen7 said:


> oh my they are CUTE!!!! hilarious that they don't look Nubian at all! congrats on those cuties!!!!!!!!


Well, you see... Stella is 88% percent boer. Although, I do have to agree that she looks like a Nubian .


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ooh! got it!


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

To freakin cute!!!


----------



## royalflushfarm (Nov 11, 2013)

Flstcbob said:


> Awwww! Thanks :grin: I love the dark headed one, too. Sadly, they are 94% so they'll be wethered and for 4H. :mecry::blue::mecry:
> 
> Well, you see... Stella is 88% percent boer. Although, I do have to agree that she looks like a Nubian .


Aww they are cuties! They look like big babies! What was their weights! Congrads on these most anticipated cuties!


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

Being our first time, we didn't know how horrible our weight was, but the dark one was about 8.5 lbs and the smaller one was 7.8 lbs or so but that is just a rough estimate. We will weigh them again today. They're so energetic!:help: Stella delivered them all by her lonesome. Dad went out to check around 2:30 p.m. and then again at 5 p.m., but she already gave birth and had them all dry! At this very moment, they are about 24 hrs old.


----------

